# The General Officers of Pakistan Army



## Aatishbaz

Here is a list of the General Officers of Pakistan Army!
Source:Wikipedia: List of serving generals of the Pakistan Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Punjab  Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), JSHQ, Chaklala. (Colonel-in-Chief of the Punjab Regiment). Due to retire on October 8, 2013.
General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani HI, Baloch  Chief of Army Staff (COAS), GHQ. (Colonel-in-Chief of the Baloch Regiment). Due to retire on November 28, 2013.[1]
Lt Gen Sikander Afzal, AC[2]  Force Commander, United Nations Mission in Liberia (UNMIL), Monrovia, Liberia. On extension, due to retire on March 2, 2011.[3]
Lt Gen Javed Zia, Punjab[4]  Commander, Southern Command, Quetta. Due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Shujaat Zamir Dar SBt, Punjab[5]  Chairman, Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF), Wah Cantonment. Due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Mohsin Kamal, Punjab[6]  Military Secretary (MS), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Northern Light Infantry Regiment). Due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Jamil Haider, Arty[7]  Commander, Army Strategic Forces Command (Comd ASFC), Rawalpindi. Due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Nadeem Taj, Punjab[8]  Adjutant General (AG), GHQ. Due to retire on April 28, 2011.
Lt Gen Muhammad Rehan Burney, AMC[9]  Surgeon General/DG Medical Services (Inter-Services), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Medical Corps). Due to retire on March 24, 2012.
Lt Gen Tahir Mahmood SBt, Punjab[8]  Inspector General Arms (IGA), GHQ. Due to retire on September 29, 2011.
Lt Gen Tanvir Tahir, EME[6]  Inspector General Communications and IT (IGC&IT), GHQ. On extension, due to retire in March 2011.[10]
Lt Gen Ahmad Shuja Pasha, FF[6]  DG Inter-Services Intelligence (DG ISI), ISI Dte, Islamabad. On extension, due to retire on March 18, 2011.[11]
Lt Gen Ayyaz Salim Rana, AC[6]  Chairman, Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), Taxila. Due to retire on September 29, 2012.
Lt Gen Naeem Khalid Lodhi, Engrs[12]  Commander, XXXI Corps, Bahawalpur. Due to retire on October 13, 2012.
Lt Gen Khalid Nawaz Khan, Baloch[8]  Commander, X Corps, Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Baloch Regiment). Due to retire on October 4, 2013.
Lt Gen Sardar Mahmood Ali Khan, Punjab[12]  DG Joint Staff (DG JS), JSHQ, Chaklala. Due to retire on October 4, 2013.
Lt Gen Muhammad Alam Khattak TBt, FF[12]  Chief of Logistics Staff (CLS), GHQ. Due to retire on October 4, 2013.
Lt Gen Shafqaat Ahmed, Punjab[13]  Commander, II Corps, Multan. Due to retire on October 4, 2013.
Lt Gen Syed Muhammad Owais, AD[14]  Commander, Army Air Defence Command (Comd AAD Comd), Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Air Defence). Due to retire on March 31, 2014.
Lt Gen Asif Yasin Malik, Punjab[14]  Commander, XI Corps, Peshawar. Due to retire on March 31, 2014.
Lt Gen Muhammad Haroon Aslam SBt, AK[8]  Deputy Chairman, Earthquake Reconstruction & Rehabilitation Authority (ERRA), Islamabad. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment). Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
Lt Gen Waheed Arshad TBt, AC[7]  Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
Lt Gen Rashad Mahmood, Baloch[4]  Commander, IV Corps, Lahore. Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
Lt Gen Raheel Sharif, FF[7]  Commander, XXX Corps, Gujranwala. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
Lt Gen Tariq Khan, AC[7]  Commander, I Corps, Mangla. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
Lt Gen Agha Muhammad Umer Farooq, Baloch[7]  President, National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
Lt Gen Mohammad Zahirul Islam, Punjab[7]  Commander, V Corps, Karachi. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
Lt Gen Salim Nawaz SBt, Baloch[15]  DG Infantry (DG Inf) at IGA Branch, GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani, Infantry[15]  Commandant, Command and Staff College (Comdt C&SC), Quetta. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain, Baloch[7]  Inspector General Training and Evaluation (IGT&E), GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani, Engrs[7]  Quarter-Master General (QMG), GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
Maj Gen Syed Guftar Shah, EME[16] (superseded)  DG Defence Science and Technology Organization (DG DESTO), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Asif Ali, Engrs[17] (superseded)  Acting Engineer-in-Chief (E-in-C), GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Tahir Saeed, ASC[18] (superseded)  Vice Chief of Logistics Staff (VCLS) at CLS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Masood Hasan, Arty[19] (superseded)  DG Personnel Services (DG PS) at MS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Imtiaz Ahmed, Engrs[20] (superseded)  Commandant, Military College of Engineering (Comdt MCE), Risalpur.
Maj Gen Muhammad Javed Khan, AMC[21] (superseded)  DG Medical Services (Navy) at DMS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Jamshed Riaz, EME[22] (superseded)  DG Electrical and Mechanical Engineering (DG EME) at IGC&IT Branch, GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Electrical and Mechanical Engineering)
Maj Gen Waqar Ahmad Kingravi, Avn[23] (superseded)  DG Defence Purchase (DG DP), Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Aviation Corps)
Maj Gen Syed Taqi Naseer Rizvi, Avn (superseded)  DG Defence Security Guards (DG DSG) at AG Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Mian Nadeem Ijaz Ahmad, AC[24] (superseded)  Commander, Logistics Area (Comd Log Area), Gujranwala.
Maj Gen Zawar Hussain Shah, Ord (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Iftikhar Ahmad Choudhry, Arty[25] (superseded)  DG Artillery (DG Arty) at IGA Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Mukhtar Ahmed, AK (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Muhammad Naeem Khan, AMC[26]  Adviser in Medicine/Professor and Dean Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Shahida Badsha, AMC[27]  Principal, Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Najeeb Tariq, EME (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Muhammad Ali Khan, ASC[28] (superseded)  DG Remount, Veterinary and Farms Corps (DG RVFC) at AG Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Farooq SBt, Punjab (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Ahmed Bilal, Sigs (superseded)  Chairman, Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Karachi. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Signals).
Maj Gen Niaz Muhammad Khan Khattak, AK[29] (superseded)  DG (Analysis) at ISI Dte, Islamabad. (Analysis and Foreign Relations wing)[30]
Maj Gen Javed Iqbal, Engrs (superseded)  DG Defence Complex Islamabad (DCI) at E-in-C Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Taufiq Rafiq, Engrs (superseded)  Deputy Engineer-in-Chief at E-in-C Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Tahir Ali, AD (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Azhar Rashid, AMC[21]  DG Surgery at DMS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Ovais Mustafa, EME[31] (superseded)  DG Military Vehicles, Research and Development Establishment (DG MVRDE), Wah Cantonment.
Maj Gen Raja Muhammad Arif Nazir, Avn[32] (superseded)  GOC Army Aviation Command, Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Zahid Mubashir Sheikh, Arty (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Nasir Mahmood, Avn[33] (superseded)  Additional Secretary at Ministry of Defence Production, Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Muhammad Yaqub Khan, AK[19] (superseded)  DG Rangers (Punjab), Lahore.
Maj Gen Hamid Mahmud, Sigs[34] (superseded)  DG Special Communication Organization (DG SCO), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Syed Ithar Hussain Shah, Arty[35] (superseded)  DG Military Lands and Cantonments (DG ML&C), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Farooq Ahmed Khan, AMC[36]  Commandant, Armed Forces Institute of Pathology (Comdt AFIP), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Chaudhry Ahmad Khan, AMC[26]  Adviser in Surgery/Professor Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Ulfat Hussain, ASC[37] (superseded)  DG Supply and Transport (DG S&T) at CLS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Syed Shakeel Hussain, Baloch[38] (superseded)  DG Anti-Narcotics Force (DG ANF), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Ghulam Mustafa Kausar, AK[39] (superseded)  DG Munitions Production (DG MP), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Noor Hussain SBt, Baloch[40] (superseded)  DG Quartering and Lands (DG Q&L) at QMG Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Tariq Mahmood, Engrs[41] (superseded)  DG Welfare and Rehabilitaion (DG W&R) at AG Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Athar Abbas, AC (superseded)  DG Inter-Services Public Relations (DG ISPR), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Wajahat Ali Muftee, Arty (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Waqar Ahmed, AMC[21]  DG Medicine at DMS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Sefvan Majed Janjua, AMC[21]  Commandant, Armed Forces Post-Graduate Medical Institute (Comdt AFPGMI), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Sohail Shafkat, ASC[42] (superseded)  Managing Director, Pakistan Agricultural Storage and Service Corp. (MD PASSCO), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Azhar Ali Shah, Punjab[43] (superseded)  DG Institute of Strategic Studies, Research and Analysis (DG ISSRA) at NDU, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Munawar Ahmad Solehria, Engrs[44] (superseded)  Surveyor General, Survey of Pakistan (SoP), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Rashad Javeed, Arty[45] (superseded)  Commandant, School of Artillery (Comdt SoA), Nowshera.
Maj Gen Mumtaz Ahmad Bajwa, Baloch[46] (superseded)  DG (Security) at ISI Dte, Islamabad. (External wing - handling relations with Mujahideen groups inside Kashmir and other similar groups)[30]
Maj Gen Muhammad Ashraf Tabassum, Arty[33] (superseded)  DG Joint Intelligence and Information Operations (DG JI&IO) at JSHQ, Chaklala.
Maj Gen Muhammad Farooq Iqbal, Ord (superseded)  DG Purchase (Army) at DG DP, Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Shahid Maqbool, Sigs[47] (superseded)  Commandant, Military College of Signals (Comdt MCS), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Jahangir Anwar Khan, AMC[21]  IG Hospital at DMS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Abdul Qadir Khan Shahid, AD[48] (superseded)  DG National Guards (DG NG), Karachi.
Maj Gen Jahangir Khan, Infantry (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Abdul Aziz Tariq, Infantry (superseded)  .
Maj Gen Muhammad Ijaz Hussain Awan, Infantry[49] (superseded)  DG Defence Export Promotion Organization (DG DEPO), Islamabad.
Maj Gen Ausaf Ali, Engrs[29]  DG Operations and Plans at Strategic Plans Division (SPD), Chaklala.
Maj Gen Tariq Rashid Khan, Arty  Chief of Staff (COS), Southern Command, Quetta.
Maj Gen Tahir Ashraf Khan, Infantry[29]  DG Operations and Plans at JSHQ, Chaklala.
Maj Gen Khadim Hussain, Arty[50]  Commander, Logistics Area (Comd Log Area), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Mohammad Ahsan Mahmood, Engrs  .
Maj Gen Muhammad Asif, Infantry[51]  GOC 8th Infantry Division, Sialkot. (Colonel Commandant of the sindh Regiment)
Maj Gen Mohammad Shahid, EME[46]  Commandant, College of Electrical and Mechanical Engineering (Comdt CEME), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Obaid Bin Zakria, EME[52]  DG Inspectorate of Technical Development (DG ITD) at IGC&IT Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Niaz Kausar Sheikh, ASC[53]  DG Pay, Pension and Accounts (DG PP&A) at AG Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Zahir Shah, Engrs[54]  Pro-Rector Planning and Resources (P&R) at NUST, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Muhammad Khalid Rao, Sigs  DG (Technical) at ISI Dte, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Muhammad Khalid, Baloch  .
Maj Gen Kaleem Saber Taseer, Arty  .
Maj Gen Muhammad Mansha, Baloch  .
Maj Gen Ghulam Dastagir, Punjab[40]  DG Human Resource Development (DG HRD) at MS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Abid Pervaiz, AC  DG Logistics (DG Log) at CLS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Javed Iqbal, FF[55]  DG Military Operations (DG MO) at CGS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Mohammad Saeed Aleem, FF[4]  Deputy Quarter-Master General (DQMG) at QMG Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Azhar Mahmud Kayani, AMC[56]  Commandant, Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology (Comdt AFIC)/Executive Director, National Institute of Heart Diseases (NIHD), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Rehan Bashir, EME[57]  DG Project Management Organization (DG PMO), Khanpur.
Maj Gen Junaid Rehmat, Engrs[58]  DG National Logistics Cell (DG NLC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Waqar Ahmed, Sigs[59]  Signal Officer-in-Chief (SO-in-C) at IGC&IT Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Ziauddin Najam, Arty[60]  Commander, Logistics Area (Comd Log Area), Karachi.
Maj Gen Shahid Ahmed Hashmat, Punjab  .
Maj Gen Mohammad Tahir, Avn  DG (Security) at SPD, Chaklala.
Maj Gen Nasser Khan Janjua, Punjab[32]  Deputy Chief of General Staff (DCGS) at CGS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Tahir Habib Siddiqui, AC  .
Maj Gen Akhtar Iqbal, Arty[61]  DG Organization and Methods (DG O&M) at IGT&E Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Azeem Asif, Engrs[62]  GOC 11th Infantry Division, Lahore.
Maj Gen Tariq Nadeem Gilani, Arty  .
Maj Gen Muhammad Rafiq Sabir, Engrs[46]  DG Housing at E-in-C Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Hamid Akram, AMC[26]  Adviser in Radiology/Professor Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Mohammad Ijaz Chaudhry, Arty[63]  DG Rangers (Sindh), Karachi. (Sindh Rangers conducted the 1992 Operation Clean-up in Sindh)
Maj Gen Javaid Iqbal Nasar, Arty  .
Maj Gen Wasim Sadiq, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Naweed Zaman, Infantry[43]  Commandant, Armed Forces War College (Comdt AFWC) at NDU, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Muhammad Nawaz, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Raza Muhammad, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Khawar Hanif, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Maqsood Ahmad, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Tanveer Ullah Khan, Avn  .
Maj Gen Zia Ullah Khan, AMC  Commandant, Combined Military Hospital (Comdt CMH), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Asif Ali Khan, AMC  Head of Cardiac Surgery at AFIC/NIHD, Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Suhaib Ahmad, AMC[64]  Deputy Commandant, Armed Forces Institute of Pathology (Dy Comdt AFIP), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Syed Wajid Hussain, AC[65]  GOC 26th Mechanised Division, Bahawalpur.
Maj Gen Changez Dil Khan, AC[66]  GOC 6th Armoured Division, Kharian.
Maj Gen Isfandiyar Ali Khan Pataudi, AC[67]  GOC 25th Mechanised Division, Karachi.
Maj Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Arty[19]  DG Staff Duties (DG SD) at CGS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Noel Israel Khokhar, Arty[68]  GOC 23rd Infantry Division, Jhelum. (One of the two divisions that conducted Operation Rah-e-Haq in upper Swat and Shangla districts from November 2007 to December 2008, but reverted back to original location in December 2008 after 2008 Mumbai attacks)[69]
Maj Gen Shaukat Iqbal, Arty[70]  GOC 18th Infantry Division, Hyderabad.
Maj Gen Mazhar Jamil, Arty[71]  Commandant Pakistan Military Academy.
Maj Gen Tahir Mahmood, AD  GOC 3rd Air Defence Division, Sargodha.
Maj Gen Zamir Ul Hassan Shah TBt, AD[72]  GOC 4th Air Defence Division, Karachi.
Maj Gen Najib Ullah Khan, Engrs[73]  DG Frontier Works Organisation (DG FWO), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Khalid Asghar, Engrs[74]  GOC 33rd Infantry Division, Quetta.
Maj Gen Farrukh Bashir, Infantry[61]  GOC Special Service Group (GOC SSG), Cherat.
Maj Gen Muhammad Farrukh Rashid, Infantry[68]  GOC 17th Infantry Division, Kharian. (One of the two divisions that conducted Operation Rah-e-Haq in Swat District from November 2007 to December 2008, but reverted back to original location in December 2008 after 2008 Mumbai attacks)[69]
Maj Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, Infantry[75]  GOC 37th Infantry Division, Gujranwala. (One of the two divisions that conducted Operation Rah-e-Rast in lower Swat District in 2009. Currently based in Mingora, Swat)[69]
Maj Gen Javed Iqbal, Infantry[51]  GOC 19th Infantry Division, Mangla. (one of the two divisions that conducted Operation Rah-e-Rast in upper Swat and Shangla districts in 2009. Currently based in Shangla District)[61]
Maj Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Infantry[76]  Commander, Force Command Gilgit-Baltistan (Comd FCGB), Gilgit. (Division conducted the 1999 Kargil War)
Maj Gen Mohammad Saad Khattak, Infantry[77]  GOC 41st Infantry Division, Quetta.
Maj Gen Sajjad Ali Khan, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Khalid Mahmood, Infantry[78]  GOC 15th Infantry Division, Sialkot.
Maj Gen Waqar Ahmad Khan, AMC[79]  Commandant, Military Hospital (MH), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Zafarul Islam, AMC  .
Maj Gen Waqas Ahmed, AMC  .
Maj Gen Nadir Zeb, AC[80]  GOC 1st Armoured Division, Multan.
Maj Gen Allah Ditta Khan, Arty[51]  DG (Counter-Terrorism) at ISI Dte, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Obaid Ullah Khan, Arty  . IGFC Balochistan
Maj Gen Naveed Ahmed, Arty  .
Maj Gen Mian Muhammad Hilal Hussain, Arty[81]  GOC 35th Infantry Division, Bahawalpur.
Maj Gen Muhammad Zahid Latif Mirza, AD  . GOC 41 Division, Quetta
Maj Gen Muhammad Imran Zafar, Engrs[82]  DG Engineers (DG Engrs), GHQ/GOC 45th Engineers Division, Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Shahzad Sikander, Engrs  .
Maj Gen Asghar Nawaz, Engrs  .
Maj Gen Sohail Abbas Zaidi, Sigs  .
Maj Gen Abid Hasan, Infantry[51]  GOC 14th Infantry Division, Okara. (One of the three divisions that conducted Operation Zalzala in South Waziristan from January 2008 to May 2008. Moved back to original location in December 2008 after 2008 Mumbai attacks, but was redeployed to Dera Ismail Khan for Operation Rah-e-Nijat (October 2009  March 2010) in South Waziristan. Currently based in Dera Ismail Khan)[61]
Maj Gen Ikram Ul Haq, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Nasrullah Tahir Dogar, Infantry[4]  GOC 16th Infantry Division, Pano Aqil.
Maj Gen Agha Masood Akram, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Inam Ul Haq, Infantry  DG Foreign Military Cooperation (DG FMC) at JSHQ, Chaklala.
Maj Gen Sohail Ahmed Khan, Infantry  . GOC 12th Infantary Division Murree.
Maj Gen Naushad Ahmed Kayani, Infantry[63]  DG Military Intelligence (DG MI) at CGS Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Rizwan Akhtar, Infantry[51]  GOC 9th Infantry Division, Kohat. (One of the three divisions that conducted Operation Rah-e-Nijat in South Waziristan in 2009-2010. Before that conducted Operation Zalzala in South Waziristan in 2008 and Battle of Wana in 2004. Currently based in Wana, South Waziristan)[61]
Maj Gen Tariq Javed, Infantry  .
Maj Gen Ghayur Mahmood TBt, FF[51]  GOC 7th Infantry Division, Peshawar. (One of the three divisions that conducted Operation Rah-e-Nijat in 2009-2010 and the earlier Operation Zalzala in 2008 in South Waziristan. Currently based in Miranshah, North Waziristan)[61]
Maj Gen Sajid Iqbal, ASC  .
Maj Gen Imtiaz Hussain begin_of_the_skype_highlighting end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting end_of_the_skype_highlighting Sherazi, ASC  .
Maj Gen Faiz Muhammad Khan Bangash, Ord  DG Ordnance Services (DG Ord) at QMG Branch, GHQ.
Maj Gen Tariq Jawaid, EME  .
Maj Gen Syed Jamal Shahid, EME  .
Maj Gen Adil Khan, AMC  .
Maj Gen Amjad Fahim, AMC  .
Maj Gen Hamid Shafique, AMC[26]  Professor Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Abdul Khaliq Naveed, AMC[26]  Adviser in Biochemistry/Dean and Professor Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

^nice job sir!


----------



## GUNNER

Sir fatman,

Looking at the list, i believe one of these gentlemen will be the candidate for next COAS.. But they will have just one year of service left after Mr Kayani retires.. will it have any bearing? What do you think?


*Lt Gen Asif Yasin Malik*, Punjab[14] &#8212; Commander, XI Corps, Peshawar. Due to retire on March 31, 2014.

*Lt Gen Muhammad Haroon Aslam* SBt, AK[8] &#8212; Deputy Chairman, Earthquake Reconstruction & Rehabilitation Authority (ERRA), Islamabad. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment). Due to retire on April 9, 2014.

*Lt Gen Waheed Arshad* TBt, AC[7] &#8212; Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. Due to retire on April 9, 2014.

*Lt Gen Rashad Mahmood*, Baloch[4] &#8212; Commander, IV Corps, Lahore. Due to retire on April 9, 2014.

*Lt Gen Raheel Sharif*, FF[7] &#8212; Commander, XXX Corps, Gujranwala. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.

*Lt Gen Tariq Khan*, AC[7] &#8212; Commander, I Corps, Mangla. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.


*Lt Gen Mohammad Zahirul Islam*, Punjab[7] &#8212; Commander, V Corps, Karachi. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.

*Lt Gen Salim Nawaz* SBt, Baloch[15] &#8212; DG Infantry (DG Inf) at IGA Branch, GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.

*Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani*, Infantry[15] &#8212; Commandant, Command and Staff College (Comdt C&SC), Quetta. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.

*Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain*, Baloch[7] &#8212; Inspector General Training and Evaluation (IGT&E), GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.

*Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani*, Engrs[7] &#8212; Quarter-Master General (QMG), GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.


----------



## fatman17

GUNNER said:


> Sir fatman,
> 
> Looking at the list, i believe one of these gentlemen will be the candidate for next COAS.. But they will have just one year of service left after Mr Kayani retires.. will it have any bearing? What do you think?
> 
> 
> *Lt Gen Asif Yasin Malik*, Punjab[14]  Commander, XI Corps, Peshawar. Due to retire on March 31, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Muhammad Haroon Aslam* SBt, AK[8]  Deputy Chairman, Earthquake Reconstruction & Rehabilitation Authority (ERRA), Islamabad. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment). Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Waheed Arshad* TBt, AC[7]  Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Rashad Mahmood*, Baloch[4]  Commander, IV Corps, Lahore. Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Raheel Sharif*, FF[7]  Commander, XXX Corps, Gujranwala. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Tariq Khan*, AC[7]  Commander, I Corps, Mangla. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> 
> *Lt Gen Mohammad Zahirul Islam*, Punjab[7]  Commander, V Corps, Karachi. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Salim Nawaz* SBt, Baloch[15]  DG Infantry (DG Inf) at IGA Branch, GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani*, Infantry[15]  Commandant, Command and Staff College (Comdt C&SC), Quetta. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain*, Baloch[7]  Inspector General Training and Evaluation (IGT&E), GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani*, Engrs[7]  Quarter-Master General (QMG), GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.



well from what little i know it cld be a race between the following;

Lt Gen Raheel Sharif
Lt Gen Tariq Khan
Lt Gen Mohammad Zahirul Islam

with Lt.Gen Tariq Khan as the front-runner (and a fav of the US).

all the other generals will retire before a decision is made for the new CoAS, usually 2 months before the retirement of the incumbent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

fatman17 said:


> with Lt.Gen Tariq Khan as the front-runner (and a fav of the US).



Hmm.. he was very hawkish against NATO's ability to man the border when he was IG FC !


----------



## fatman17

GUNNER said:


> Hmm.. he was very hawkish against NATO's ability to man the border when he was IG FC !



cant have a 'pliant' general commanding the most disciplined, organised and high-profile organisation of the country!


----------



## GUNNER

fatman17 said:


> cant have a 'pliant' general commanding the most disciplined, organised and high-profile organisation of the country!



Agreed Sir ! Let's see.. 2013 is three years away.. anything can happen in between !


----------



## Last Hope

Maybe Lt. Gen. Tariq Khan could do to the post !!


----------



## TechLahore

Unless things change drastically, it does appear that Lt. Gen Tariq Khan is the front runner... but 3 years is a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonaris

According to my information Lt. General Rashad Mahmud, presently Commander IV Corps at Lahore could be in the running as well.


----------



## truthseeker2010

GUNNER said:


> Sir fatman,
> 
> Looking at the list, i believe one of these gentlemen will be the candidate for next COAS.. But they will have just one year of service left after Mr Kayani retires.. will it have any bearing? What do you think?
> 
> 
> *Lt Gen Asif Yasin Malik*, Punjab[14] &#8212; Commander, XI Corps, Peshawar. Due to retire on March 31, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Muhammad Haroon Aslam* SBt, AK[8] &#8212; Deputy Chairman, Earthquake Reconstruction & Rehabilitation Authority (ERRA), Islamabad. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment). Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Waheed Arshad* TBt, AC[7] &#8212; Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Rashad Mahmood*, Baloch[4] &#8212; Commander, IV Corps, Lahore. Due to retire on April 9, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Raheel Sharif*, FF[7] &#8212; Commander, XXX Corps, Gujranwala. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Tariq Khan, AC[7] &#8212; Commander, I Corps, Mangla. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.*
> 
> 
> *Lt Gen Mohammad Zahirul Islam*, Punjab[7] &#8212; Commander, V Corps, Karachi. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Salim Nawaz* SBt, Baloch[15] &#8212; DG Infantry (DG Inf) at IGA Branch, GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani*, Infantry[15] &#8212; Commandant, Command and Staff College (Comdt C&SC), Quetta. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain*, Baloch[7] &#8212; Inspector General Training and Evaluation (IGT&E), GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.
> 
> *Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani*, Engrs[7] &#8212; Quarter-Master General (QMG), GHQ. Due to retire on October 1, 2014.


 
AC stands for Armored corp or aviation corp.


----------



## Leader

Lt General Tariq









right ????


----------



## alibaz

truthseeker2010 said:


> AC stands for Armored corp or aviation corp.


 
Armored Corps


----------



## Fieldmarshal

fatman17 said:


> well from what little i know it cld be a race between the following;
> 
> Lt Gen Raheel Sharif
> Lt Gen Tariq Khan
> Lt Gen Mohammad Zahirul Islam
> 
> with Lt.Gen Tariq Khan as the front-runner (and a fav of the US).
> 
> all the other generals will retire before a decision is made for the new CoAS, usually 2 months before the retirement of the incumbent.


 
U have missed LT Gen. Khalid Nawaz Corps commander V Corp from the over all list.

Gen. Zahir ul Islam will be ur next DG ISI after he completes his current posting as before he was promoted and posted to Khi he was D.G C (ISI). So when the time comes he would be the most likely to succeed Kiyani. 
My 2 cents.

having said that all Gen. officers currently serving in PA have had exceptional carriers and would have made it in any army of the world.
Thats the best thing that Kiyani has done as he has increased competition and raised the bar greatly, so now their is no room for avg. 
As now u will only make brig. and above if ur exception other wise all avg officers now retire at maj. and some might make col. due to higher EOI.

So all this talk of some being americas fav. is just plan old crap as any one of these officers is more than good enough to make chief from a professional stand point.


----------

